# Nice Plumage - Accucraft F5



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a quick film of my Accucraft 2-10-2 taken last Sunday at Andy Brauer's place. I'm also attaching several photos of my 7-year-old son, Teddy, getting the engine ready to go, and some additional photos of the engine pulling without much effort a consist of approximately 12 coal hoppers. Finally, my 4-year-old daughter Caroline pleaded with me to post a picture of her on the "webernet" (like the BBQ, I guess), so I'm attaching a _completely_ off-topic photo of her getting into her ride to school. Apparently my profile photo wasn't enough. (Hopefully the grandfathers here will understand!) 

***************************************************************

*****************

Engineer in training: 




























Cool temps and reasonable humidity = good plumes




























And, finally, Caroline gets her wish to be on the webernet


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

That's one layout a boy will certainly grow into....I remember not too long ago, a young boy preparing his steam loco, now he prepares many others! 

Interesting sticker on the car.... 

Thanks for the post


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice video and pictures. 
Sticker - probably a 911?
Is the 'shelf' along the layout to make it a convenient height?
All the best,
David leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Charles and David. Carrie's "school bus" is indeed a 911. Flag is a nod to my family's Norwegian heritage, while the other two speak to my love of sports car racing. Sadly, neither the car or the driver have driven at the Nurburgring!


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Andy's layout is built on a slope, so although the track is level, it varies from knee-high to about eye height (on me, and I'm 6'4"), and the shelf is there to make the "high line" a bit more accessible.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that cork being used as a subroad bed? How has it lasted?


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

jlinde, is your 2-10-2 alcohol fired?? I saw one run a couple of weeks ago that was gas fired and it kept a nice head of steam, it has two burners. A great running locomotive if you have the curves to accomidate it, and the manufacturer now has them on special for $3800. Nick Jr


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Nick,
The 2-10-2 is ONLY available as gas.
IF it had been offered as alcohol, I might have had to have one!!!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John Allman on 20 Nov 2009 06:32 AM 
Is that cork being used as a subroad bed? How has it lasted? 
Although it looks like the cork roadbed that some of us may recognize from the smaller scales, it's actually some kind of rubber material designed for outdoor use. It's said to be recycled from old sneakers, but (thankfully) without the old sneaker smell! I'm not sure off the top of my head who makes it. Andy started construction on his layout about 5 years ago, and it has more or less doubled in size every couple years or so since then, so it's still relatively new. The roadbed seems to be holding up pretty well so far though.


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Ohhh is that the stuff they're starting to use for playgrounds? It's like a cross between cork and sponge? but it's made out of a plasticy rubber stuff?


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Anybody have a name for the roadbed material, source, website... anything?


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang, time flies. I can't believe it's been that long.

Will have to ask Andy about the roadbed material.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys[/b]

How about DUAL EYE CANDY?
Jon's New Born in the front and [/b]
David Leech's 14 Teenagers (SP cars) in the rear..







[/b]

the_Other_R[/b]ay[/b]


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

David, I was fooled by the alcohol cans that were on and under the track. Nick Jr


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nick Jr.*

*To the right of Jon's New Born was this beauty that love's that liquid.
A gas powered beauty was also present at the Steam-UP.










*


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Nick Jr on 21 Nov 2009 10:33 AM 
David, I was fooled by the alcohol cans that were on and under the track. Nick Jr

Hi Nick,
Now that's very observant of you.
Actually how did 'I' miss that.
I was so focused on looking at the loco, that I never looked around at all the other stuff.
Regards
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By N1CW on 21 Nov 2009 10:18 AM 

Guys[/b]

How about DUAL EYE CANDY?
Jon's New Born in the front and [/b]
David Leech's 14 Teenagers (SP cars) in the rear..







[/b]

the_Other_R[/b]ay[/b]



Hi Ray,
Always nice to see some of the cars that I built being used.
Thanks for pointing them out. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

(sorry about that folks, fat fingers)


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By N1CW on 21 Nov 2009 11:14 AM 

*Nick Jr.*

*To the right of Jon's New Born was this beauty that love's that liquid.
A gas powered beauty was also present at the Steam-UP.*
* 









* 


And we both had issues. Jim had trouble with his fan and with old alcohol; I just couldn't get that second flue to stay lit.

Off to the workbench this winter for a complete tear down and cleaning of the gas system, I guess.


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

I had the same difficulty with my 'War Baby' GS4 at the Owasso steam spectacular this past summer.
I found that the rings which position the burner flues were loose and partially covered the hole that
allowed for proper air to enter the chamber.
I also found that positioning the tip of the burner flue just below the opening allows for better burning
characteristics.
Hope this helps.


----------

